# New Okeah Arrived Today...



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

It looks brand new and in nearly perfect condition. The dial is flawless, the hands are perfect, the case is stainless steel perfection - but the case back has a few minor scratches:



















It has the nice orange hands that seem to be a bit more rare than the standard red that is usually issued.

This is my fourth OKEAH, and the best I've seen so far.

I'd like to see your OKEAH's as well, so post pics.

-k


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Always fancied one very nice mate


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

potz said:


> Which company actually makes these? I get no results googling for "okeah".
> 
> Just want to read up on the history and stuff.


I presume OKEAH is in the cyrillic alphabet so you may need to look for a phonetic transliteration?

Just a guess

Ian


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

JTW said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Which company actually makes these? I get no results googling for "okeah".
> ...


Try this web page, indicates it is a poljot

http://jitteryjim.com/?page_id=226

Ian


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats a lovely watch......must get one........but a strela first!


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

potz said:


> Which company actually makes these? I get no results googling for "okeah".
> 
> Just want to read up on the history and stuff.


You can find some info in this article, A Brief History of Soviet Space Watches.

The original OKEAH was made by Poljot, exclusively for the Soviet Navy starting in 1976 with the introduction of the 3133 calibre chronograph movement, and was produced (at least) until the 1980's. I do not know when production ceased.

It was never sold on the civilian market, so all vintage OKEAH's were military issue.

Reproductions have been made recently, I believe by Volmax - although I am not sure about that.

-k


----------



## Nick Danger (Aug 4, 2006)

One from the '80's:


----------



## Nick Danger (Aug 4, 2006)

One from the '90's:


----------



## Nick Danger (Aug 4, 2006)

I know it's heretical to say so, but this one from the '00's is my favorite:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s mine









*Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ` 23 Камна*


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Group shot:










I'm wearing the one on the right today.

-k


----------



## Nick Danger (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe your other Okeahs don't have orange, but they sure look pristine! Great collection!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

4 original Oceans! Kinead - I remember when you were asking about strelas and the like....

now you have the best collection ever... any chance of whole collection photos?


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> 4 original Oceans! Kinead - I remember when you were asking about strelas and the like....
> 
> now you have the best collection ever... any chance of whole collection photos?


I've got somewhere around 120 pieces now, a few of which I am still cleaning/servicing/restoring and many that I have not photographed. So, it's going to take some time to do that.

-k


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The early ones are ex-military Chris, mine`s one of the later models that I got from Roy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

do they look similar?

(pic from rlt photo gallery)


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o93/mrt...ling_datora.jpg
> 
> http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o93/mrt...50/CIMG2482.jpg
> 
> ...


The Soviet OKEAH is derived from this Dugena:










-k


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is that yours as well? not heard of that before? whats the history with that one?

cheers


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> is that yours as well? not heard of that before? whats the history with that one?
> 
> cheers


Not mine, and I don't know much about it beyond that it is German.

After searching through my archives, I found a better candidate for the "father" of the OKEAH, the Chronosport:










The chronosport has a Valjoux 7734 movement, and is almost certainly the inspiration for the Soviet design. The hands are almost identical, and the 3133 has obvious roots in the 7734.

-k


----------

